# Swap Pictures, Butler, January 22nd (4 of 4)



## Howard Gordon (Jan 22, 2017)




----------



## Evans200 (Jan 22, 2017)

Thanks for all the pics Howard. Looks like a good event.


----------



## catfish (Jan 22, 2017)




----------



## catfish (Jan 22, 2017)

View attachment 413484


----------



## morton (Jan 23, 2017)

Love those $1 tables !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 23, 2017)

Howard, Thanks for taking time to photo and post. Awesome. I really like all the pics of Bike Folks; they all look like they said, "You want a picture of me??"



This guy must ride motorcycles too....
@Howard Gordon


----------



## kreika (Jan 23, 2017)

I wonder what's in that giant mug??? Lol


----------



## Tim the Skid (Jan 23, 2017)

Howard, thanks for taking the time to post the pictures!


----------



## bicycle larry (Jan 23, 2017)

thanks so much for all the pictures of bicycles and parts howard , see you at memory lane in the spring   from bicycle larry


----------



## jungleterry (Jan 23, 2017)

Hi Howard ,thank you for taking and posting a picture of the Hopalong bikes and Hoppy and Topper.See you at ML.Should have a super nice 26 inch hoppy to show that day.


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Jan 23, 2017)

Hey you caught me! Hiding over there behind Larkin- thanks to the organizers & photographer 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Jan 24, 2017)

I took a couple pictures, one of if not the finest survivor there in my humble opinion was the Spaulding / Victor built women's safety. 















































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

